# Working outside of the country



## bgalang510 (Jan 4, 2016)

Does anyone know if AAPC certifications are accepted outside of the US?


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 4, 2016)

AAPC does have chapters outside the US. Although looking at the placement they are in countries with US Military bases (Germany), countries known for bases of outsource companies (India, Philippines)  countries where a majority of the population are Expats (United Arab Emirates)


----------



## avarghese89 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hii,
I am CPC-A coder from India. I have 2 years of working experience as medical coder in MNC Company, Mumbai, India. I need to know ,whether, is it possible to get a job in US as medical coder. And if yes how to apply for it. Please guide

Your opinions are valuable for me.

Thanks
Anu, CPC-A


----------



## kohinoor23 (Jan 5, 2016)

*Jobs outside U. S*

Try United Healthcare - OPTUM i'm sure they have job opportunities all over .


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 5, 2016)

kohinoor23 said:


> Try United Healthcare - OPTUM i'm sure they have job opportunities all over .



Good idea. start there. If referring to getting a US company to help with a visa and move to the US that's not going to happen with coding. All of that can be done over the internet from India.


----------



## bgalang510 (Jan 6, 2016)

*moving*

I'll be moving to the philippines soon and I am interested in finding out what companies would hire me with an CPC.


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 6, 2016)

May want to try reaching out to the 1 chapter out in the Philippines, see if they have any advice


https://www.aapc.com/localchapters/local-chapter-info.aspx?id=01358262

Also here is a link to jobs with United Health group in the Philippines

https://careers.unitedhealthgroup.com/Search-Jobs.aspx?kw=&lc=&jf=&inus=1&re=2&ct=1


----------



## bgalang510 (Jan 7, 2016)

*pay*

What is the average salary for a CPC in the Paranaque City area.


----------

